# how would you set these two back to back boxes?



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Cut the set screw off, use threaded pipe, drill a better hole, ect, ect.

Welcome to ET
Please take the time to finish filling out your profile.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Drill new holes in the back of the 4" sq away from the center? Knock out a few knockouts and anchor through them using fender washers? Use a 4-11/16" box? Use a set screw connector and try not to over drill the hole, just make a notch for the set screw. After tightening the set screw down on the conduit, cut off the set screw? Use an "LB" on the inside, and pipe over a foot to your 4" sq.?


----------



## travis theory (Jun 21, 2020)

*yeah but..*



Wirenuting said:


> Cut the set screw off, use threaded pipe, drill a better hole, ect, ect.


he uses compression connectors.
I feel I should just use threaded pipe.
I used to cut the screw off, in a set screw environment, and make that "work" with the hole. but that means altering the hole too. Sometimes the wall isnt the best to withstand too much heavy drilling, but can take an anchor. So you know what I mean? its harder on the surface, and soft and crappy inside? almost like adobe?

I feel I should get a threaded pipe. thanks


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Welcome to the forum @travis theory .

Please take a few minutes to fill out your profile as per the user signup agreement. 

Thank you, and enjoy your stay.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

frq3efeq said:


> I usually ream the hole big enough for the connector. If the mounting holes of the box are too close to that hole, I will drill new holes further out in the corners of the box.
> 
> I never use those holes you have to hammer out of a metal FS box, I always drill my own.
> 
> Another option is to switch to cable between the boxes, that works sometimes.



Is it true that people with no avatar have no soul? :vs_peace::vs_shake:


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

travis theory said:


> I have had trouble with this for years. I work for others, so I am not buying the material. So here is the issue. Lets say Im running pipe outside along a brick exterior. Well now I set a box, and want to have a pipe go out the back to the interior, which also is brick. Lets say its 8 inches.
> I am using a 3/4 pipe. A weatherproof box outside and a "4 square" or "1900" or whatever you call them in your area, inside. Surface mounted. Both boxes are surface mounted.
> 
> the problem is the connector. the hole I drill is big enough for the pipe, but not the connector. If I ream out the hole big enough for a compression connector, then the problem becomes trying to catch holes to set anchors to secure the boxes. they make the holes close to the center all the time. So I end up with a loose box, or a box sitting away from the wall.
> ...



I was taught that the difference between a Craftsman and a Craftsboy, was that a Craftsman knows how to hide his mistakes.

Not that yours was a mistake, but you know what I mean. 

The other is that when you can't hide it, accentuate it. Make it really stand out so that nobody knows what they are looking at. 

And welcome to the forum. :vs_cocktail:


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

HertzHound said:


> Is it true that people with no avatar have no soul? :vs_peace::vs_shake:


You are right. Fixed!


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

How many wires are you running? Will they fit in 1/2"? 
Problem solved :thumbsup:


----------



## travis theory (Jun 21, 2020)

JoeSparky said:


> How many wires are you running? Will they fit in 1/2"?
> Problem solved :thumbsup:


No, or I would have no problem.


----------



## travis theory (Jun 21, 2020)

HertzHound said:


> Drill new holes in the back of the 4" sq away from the center? Knock out a few knockouts and anchor through them using fender washers? Use a 4-11/16" box? Use a set screw connector and try not to over drill the hole, just make a notch for the set screw. After tightening the set screw down on the conduit, cut off the set screw? Use an "LB" on the inside, and pipe over a foot to your 4" sq.?


THE KNOCK OUT!!!!!! ARRRRRGGGGHH How did I miss that!!?!?!?! DUDE! I used to do that when I started years ago! How in the world did I forget that!?


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yep using knockouts and fender washers works great. I also like to use a threaded rigid nipple outside in the weather proof box and some lock rings on the interior box. That way you only have to ream one side(inside) if its not drywall.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Be a real electrician and flush em both into the wall........


----------



## travis theory (Jun 21, 2020)

*thank you SOO much*



macmikeman said:


> Be a real electrician and flush em both into the wall........


I cant believe I went this long without your kind showing up to match up how big your yanker is compared to the next guy! Usually, this happens as soon as anyone says anything. Now I feel all warm and fuzzy, thank you soo much. Maybe, one day, if I try really hard, I will be a "real" electrician" Just like you, dad. Might you assist me in trolling message boards? Is there a test? does one have to be union? Is there an apprenticeship? Do you already have to have experience, or can you just be an asshole in general? Let me know. then I will try my darndest


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

travis theory said:


> I cant believe I went this long without your kind showing up to match up how big your yanker is compared to the next guy! Usually, this happens as soon as anyone says anything. Now I feel all warm and fuzzy, thank you soo much. Maybe, one day, if I try really hard, I will be a "real" electrician" Just like you, dad. Might you assist me in trolling message boards? Is there a test? does one have to be union? Is there an apprenticeship? Do you already have to have experience, or can you just be an asshole in general? Let me know. then I will try my darndest


You got a big mouth for a girl that needs help putting two boxes up.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

travis theory said:


> I cant believe I went this long without your kind showing up to match up how big your yanker is compared to the next guy! Usually, this happens as soon as anyone says anything. Now I feel all warm and fuzzy, thank you soo much. Maybe, one day, if I try really hard, I will be a "real" electrician" Just like you, dad. Might you assist me in trolling message boards? Is there a test? does one have to be union? Is there an apprenticeship? Do you already have to have experience, or can you just be an asshole in general? Let me know. then I will try my darndest



:devil3::vs_laugh: New guy alert.......


----------



## travis theory (Jun 21, 2020)

macmikeman said:


> :devil3::vs_laugh: New guy alert.......


this is the internet... who is a "new guy?"
THINK!
Do you REALLY think that someone using an antiquated form of site like this PHP, is a "new guy!?"

What I am is someone that is tired of stupidity. tired of the same old things and same old tired behaviors over and over and over. Same jokes, same insults, same trolling, same everything, over and over... and it appears only the few can see through it.

Arent you tired of this AOL era type of internet behavior? Apparently not. 
Maybe I will send you a Yahoo internet Disc, and a number to a Ma bell supported Partyline to call, a telephone modem, and a bottle of whiteout so you can find someone who cares about what you think.


----------



## travis theory (Jun 21, 2020)

HackWork said:


> You got a big mouth for a girl that needs help putting two boxes up.


I wish your mama's mouth was bigger. Maybe she would have swallowed your a$$. But No... now we gotta deal with you.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

travis theory said:


> this is the internet... who is a "new guy?"
> THINK!
> Do you REALLY think that someone using an antiquated form of site like this PHP, is a "new guy!?"
> 
> ...





travis theory said:


> I wish your mama's mouth was bigger. Maybe she would have swallowed your a$$. But No... now we gotta deal with you.


You do realize how pretty much everything you have posted in the silly threads you have made has been total hypocrisy, right? 

In one post you complain about people politicizing things, in the next post you blame republicans for workers not getting lunch breaks. In one post you complain about "AOL era behavior", in the net post you speak negatively about someone's mother. 

Like I said, your trolling is extremely weak and unentertaining. Do better.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

travis theory said:


> he uses compression connectors.
> I feel I should just use threaded pipe.
> I used to cut the screw off, in a set screw environment, and make that "work" with the hole. but that means altering the hole too. Sometimes the wall isnt the best to withstand too much heavy drilling, but can take an anchor. So you know what I mean? its harder on the surface, and soft and crappy inside? almost like adobe?
> 
> I feel I should get a threaded pipe. thanks


Make a nipple out of EMT and two connectors. Make it a little short so you get a tight sandwich between the two boxes. Fasten the boxes to the brick with adhesive like PL.

You’re welcome.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

HertzHound said:


> Drill new holes in the back of the 4" sq away from the center?* Knock out a few knockouts and anchor through them using fender washers?* Use a 4-11/16" box? Use a set screw connector and try not to over drill the hole, just make a notch for the set screw. After tightening the set screw down on the conduit, cut off the set screw? Use an "LB" on the inside, and pipe over a foot to your 4" sq.?


I don't like using KO's with fender washers if I could avoid it. If the fastener loosens even slightly, then you will have 3/4" of play, the entire box will be loose.

There is always plenty of meat in the box to drill a couple 1/4" holes in the corners.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I don't like using KO's with fender washers if I could avoid it. If the fastener loosens even slightly, then you will have 3/4" of play, the entire box will be loose.
> 
> There is always plenty of meat in the box to drill a couple 1/4" holes in the corners.


I would use a fender washer (needs to be bigger than the KO if you drill your hole in a KO, so that pulling on the box can't pull out the KO. But I can't see why you wouldn't just drill a solid spot for your screw.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes.

I have popped KO's and used fender washers to mount stuff, but I can't think of the exact reason why. I think it might have been because I didn't have a drill or 1/4" bit available at that moment to make my own holes.

Now I always have my impact gun and tips/bits with me so I can pop a 1/4" bit with hex shank right into the impact gun and drill a hole in seconds. That's why I don't hammer out those little screw hole KOs in FS boxes, it's easier to just drill new ones.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Yes.
> 
> I have popped KO's and used fender washers to mount stuff, but I can't think of the exact reason why. I think it might have been because I didn't have a drill or 1/4" bit available at that moment to make my own holes.
> 
> Now I always have my impact gun and tips/bits with me so I can pop a 1/4" bit with hex shank right into the impact gun and drill a hole in seconds. That's why I don't hammer out those little screw hole KOs in FS boxes, it's easier to just drill new ones.


I seriously can’t figure out how you efficiently swap out various bits throughout your work day, Hack. I’m not trying to be funny here. I leave a red Robertson bit in my impact driver since that’s what I use 90% of the time. On the odd occasion when I need a Phillips or flat, I just pull out a hand driver.

For drilling, I use a drill. It’s easier to swap tools rather than bits for me.

How do you do it?

Steel stud work is the worst since you have a combination of Phillips and Robertson bits in your pouch and constantly changing bits. Those combination bits are pathetic and double headed ones are impossible to find.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

HackWork said:


> You do realize how pretty much everything you have posted in the silly threads you have made has been total hypocrisy, right?
> 
> In one post you complain about people politicizing things, in the next post you blame republicans for workers not getting lunch breaks. In one post you complain about "AOL era behavior", in the net post you speak negatively about someone's mother.
> 
> Like I said, your trolling is extremely weak and unentertaining. Do better.


He's accumulating a list of names of people who aren't in lockstep with him for the coming Bolshevik Revolution.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

99cents said:


> Make a nipple out of EMT and two connectors. Make it a little short so you get a tight sandwich between the two boxes. Fasten the boxes to the brick with adhesive like PL.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re welcome.


This is the way to do it. This is what PL is used for.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I seriously can’t figure out how you efficiently swap out various bits throughout your work day, Hack. I’m not trying to be funny here. I leave a red Robertson bit in my impact driver since that’s what I use 90% of the time. On the odd occasion when I need a Phillips or flat, I just pull out a hand driver.
> 
> For drilling, I use a drill. It’s easier to swap tools rather than bits for me.
> 
> ...


My father was a carpenter and when we would build stuff, like subwoofer boxes for example, we would have 2-3 drills/screwguns setup so we could just grab the one we needed with the specific bit/tip. That worked because we were working at a stationary bench.

When doing electrical work, you are all over the place. Carrying in 2 drills and then having to carry them around all day seems like a lot more work. Needing the second bit and having to go to the other side of the room to get the second drill that the bit is in.

It takes a second to pull out the tip from my impact gun and put a new one in.

I always have this little case with me in my service tray (which I always have right next to me). Whatever bits I will be using, I take out of the case and put on the magnet on the top so I can grab it easily.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

HackWork said:


> My father was a carpenter and when we would build stuff, like subwoofer boxes for example, we would have 2-3 drills/screwguns setup so we could just grab the one we needed with the specific bit/tip. That worked because we were working at a stationary bench.
> 
> When doing electrical work, you are all over the place. Carrying in 2 drills and then having to carry them around all day seems like a lot more work. Needing the second bit and having to go to the other side of the room to get the second drill that the bit is in.
> 
> ...


So would you say you just put the tip in?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

CoolWill said:


> So would you say you just put the tip in?


Well, it depends. In some situations I only use the 1 inchers, so I just put the tip in. But other times when I use the longer ones, I put the entire shaft in.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

HackWork said:


> Well, it depends. In some situations I only use the 1 inchers, so I just put the tip in. But other times when I use the longer ones, I put the entire shaft in.


How long are those black shafts in the pic?


----------

